# UK FLEX



## vladlens (Jan 20, 2020)

Please anyone had experience in this situation,we transfer blocks from each other (3 friends),so I did to them all went smoothly.they try send me one,answer coming unfortunately he can't accept at the moment.
I done 6 blocks total 12 hours this week
Before done more.8 and 10.
So I send them email to find out,what happen?!REPLY sorry we cant answer this question.THANKS


----------

